# apache 2.4 + mpm_itk = prefork?

## kutte128

Hi

i'd like to tryout the mpm_itk with apache 2.4. I emerged apache, mpm_itk and put -D MPM_ITK on the APACHE2_OPTS line.

I assigned a AssignUserID on a vhost and restarted the server. It seems to work just fine, apache opens a process as the configured user.

2 things confuse me:

When i check which MPM is loaded, it shows me this:

```

 apache2 -l

Compiled in modules:

  core.c

  mod_so.c

  http_core.c

  prefork.c

```

in /modules.d/00_mpm.conf only the mpm_prefork_module settings are recognised not the ones in the mpm_itk_module section.

and apache -V:

```
Server version: Apache/2.4.18 (Unix)

Server built:   Mar 30 2016 12:49:04

Server's Module Magic Number: 20120211:52

Server loaded:  APR 1.5.2, APR-UTIL 1.5.4

Compiled using: APR 1.5.2, APR-UTIL 1.5.4

Architecture:   64-bit

Server MPM:     prefork

  threaded:     no

    forked:     yes (variable process count)

Server compiled with....

 -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE

 -D APR_HAS_MMAP

 -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled)

 -D APR_USE_SYSVSEM_SERIALIZE

 -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE

 -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT

 -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD

 -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS

 -D DYNAMIC_MODULE_LIMIT=256

 -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr"

 -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/sbin/suexec"

 -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/var/run/httpd.pid"

 -D DEFAULT_SCOREBOARD="logs/apache_runtime_status"

 -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="logs/error_log"

 -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/mime.types"

 -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/httpd.conf"

```

Is this a normal behavior or did i miss something?

regards,

kutte128

----------

## acmondor

I did the same thing as you and see the same results. However, I did confirm that mpm_itk is there in a few ways:

 *Quote:*   

> # lsof -p 2726 |  grep -i itk
> 
> apache2 2726 root  mem    REG    8,3     22944  5112102 /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mpm_itk.so
> 
> # apache2 -D MPM_ITK -L | grep -i itk
> ...

 

----------

